# opinions wanted on Craftsman Drill Guide



## gregdonovan (Jun 10, 2009)

I am going to get started with some wood cabinet and table work when we move into our new place. 

i am wondering if this can help do some of the jobs that a drill press can do?

here is the link to the tool in question:

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...00967173000&vertical=Sears&BV_UseBVCookie=Yes

i see that sears offers a 120 dollar countertop drillpress that might be worth saving up for. it would seem that the quide would be nice for quick projects that are too big to fit on a press or somewhere where you cant bring the press.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

I have a similar drill guide that I have only used once in the last ten years because it is a hassle to set up in that you have to chuck the drill bit first in the Guide, then chuck the drill to the Guide.

If the concern is to drill a really straight hole then here is a more portable solution;
http://www.mannyswoodworkersplace.com/5011002.html
.


----------

